# custom sub box



## mrdell4150 (Jan 7, 2006)

hey everyone, has anyone built a custom subwoofer enclosure for their e30? I have a pre made kicker box with two 10 inch subs in right now. I can't access the spare tire and the box looks like crap. I am pretty crafty and have the tools for the job. Plus I wanna paint it the color of my car for that custom look. any ideas?


----------



## Sinistera (May 13, 2006)

Have you ever done any fiberglass or body work? if you have you can make a fiberglass sub box and have full access to your spare as well as lots of storage space in your trunk.


----------



## MBCisme123 (Apr 17, 2006)

me and my bud built a custom sub box for my 197 e39, it fits perfectly in the trunk and goes far back as it can go..
if i were u i would go to lowes or home depot and by the right wood, take the measurements that will make the box fit right in your car and build a box, you can fabric the box to the color you like, fabrics cheap and theres lots of colors to choose from.
me and my buddy even bypassed the stock radio and hid all the wires and im real happy with my custom system
good luck!


----------



## mrdell4150 (Jan 7, 2006)

Yea I already started building. I made a paper template and I just finished the wood part. I make the bottom and the two mounts for the woofers. It looks awesome. Fabric + fiberglass is next. Then body filler over that. Then paint...


----------

